# I took my 7 month old to the vet...



## woodkiller (Aug 20, 2013)

Last Friday we took our new pup to get his checkup. We had lots of questions for the vet about the new pup. We have had him home for 1 full week at that time. We recently switched to a new vet office because the old one had a few habits we did not care for. This was the first time we had seen this particular Vet, and we were VERY impressed. He stayed in the room for over 45 minutes. Got on the floor and made friends with Eli. He said he wanted it to be a good experience because he has another GSD that does not like him. We asked about his weight, he is 50 pounds at 7 months. He told us how much food to give him and feed 2 times a day to help prevent bloat. I would like to know how long afer they eat do you wait to let them play? We have enjoyed having a new pup. He is the first large breed dog we have had in the house. One funny thing we found....he HATEStthe vacuum cleaner with a passion. Normally he is not vocal very much but he is aggressive with it to the point of having to shut the door to keep him away. 
I hope I didn't bore the group to tears. Thanks for all I am learning here. Russell


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It sounds like you found a good vet! That's great 

Personally I wait one hour afterwards before allowing any serious play.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I like my vet too, she and the vet tech are very patient and compassionate.

I'm paranoid about bloat so I wait about an hour to allow them to play after eating, but I've been told 1/2 hour is sufficient.

Ilda was VA (vacuum aggressive  ) as a puppy.

I brought the vacuum out, let sit in the room not running, placed delicious treats on the vac. Desensitized her to it while it was quiet and then turned it on but did not push it around, made her sit, gave her lots of yummy treats. So just slowly introduce the vac in stages, keep it positive and redirect your puppy's attention away from it with a toy or treats if he gets too rambunctious with barking at it. Your dog should get used to it. Now when I vacuum (which is often with the German Shedders) when I get to the spot she happens to be laying I tell her 'you gotta move' and she gets up and relocates. Vacuuming is SO boring now.


----------



## woodkiller (Aug 20, 2013)

"VA" that is funny! Thanks for the tips on helping with it. Eli actually went after the vacuum and bit the wheel. That was when I put him out of the room. I have been waiting for a while before I let him play after eating. I was just making sure that I was doing it right.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Our general rule is no play 1/2 hour before feeding and 1 hour afterwards. Freyja already had one bloat experience and I'm paranoid about it now.

For the vacuum: Before DH and I moved in together, Angus grew up learning that attacking the vacuum was fun and appreciated (not by DH but other family members). Freyja was also taught the game by my sister. :angryfire: I happen to like my vacuum, thus attacking it was not appreciated or allowed. I would turn the vacuum on and call them to me. When either started to get excited I would tell them "No" and soon as they calmed down I rewarded them with a treat. Once they realized that they didn't have to save me from the vacuum they stopped attacking it. I continued to work with both dogs regarding the vacuum and by the end of the year I was able to vacuum both dogs without incident. I gave up the idea of vacuuming the dogs when I realized that a GSD coat doesn't respond as well to being vacuumed as a collie's coat does. No shortcut for brushing these German Shedders.


----------



## woodkiller (Aug 20, 2013)

Well just because I was curious I weighed Eli tonight. The Vet had good advice. He has gained a 4 pounds. I think he may have slimmed down a little with his change in his environment. We are careful to get pleanty of exercise in every day. We have finally gotten a break from the rain and he LOVES our fenced in back yard. It is a little over 1/2 acre. We also go to the walking path at our Church. He is not sure what to think of the geese.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I used to wait twenty minutes before and after feeding, but was pretty well corrected here in the forums, so now I wait an hour before and after. 

As for the vacuum, I don't have any great advice. My dogs just retreat to their crates when I pull the vacuum out, and that's actually fine with me. I have enough floating furballs to scoop up, and am content when the dogs voluntarily get out of the way  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i'm feeding my dog before exercising i wait
1 to 2 hours before exercising. if i exercise him
before feeding i wait 1 to 2 hours after exercising
to feed him. teach your dog not to go after the vacuum,
broom, shovel, mop, garden hose, etc.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I wait abou an hour or two after eating also. 

With the vacuum, that will get really annoying when he's 80+ pounds. I did the same thing with treats. I put the vacuum in the room off and put yummy treats all around it and on top of it. Don't touch the vacuum or the dog. Just let the dog eat them in peace and put the vacuum away. Do this several times a week. Once your dog is happy to see the vacuum come out, turn the vacuum on but don't move it and put treats all around it. Again do this for however long it takes for the dog to be calm around the vacuum. Then put puppy on a leash and take him with you to vacuum. Stop and give treats for good behavior. Soon vacuum aggression will be a thing of the past. Until then, put him away or crate him while you vacuum. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> As for the vacuum, I don't have any great advice. My dogs just retreat to their crates when I pull the vacuum out, and that's actually fine with me. I have enough floating furballs to scoop up, and am content when the dogs voluntarily get out of the way


Strider does the same thing. As soon as I start to pick up his toys, he slinks up the stairs and lays on his bed in our room. He knows the only time i pick them up is before the vacuum comes out. Haha! Big sissy. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

